# Husky Cabinets



## Eddie_V

Anybody have opinions on the Home Depot Husky Cabinets? I'm hoping that they are a good deal for the money.


----------



## Fabrizio

I just bought and assembled the Husky XL tall storage cabinet.
Step 1 resulted in the first broken piece and it was all downhill from there. When I inspected the floor display sample at the local Home Depot, it seemed well thought out, but all the thinking went into how to package the darn thing in the most compact way. I thought I was buying a husky but got a sissy instead. Even the lock assembly did not work properly, but what the heck! Who needs locking it when you can just lean a cement block on it. The icing on the cake was installing the 4 little bins in the pegboard on the inside of the doors. By the time I was done, two were broken hanging on by a single peg.
The only positive thing I can think of, the assembling instructions were well done... and of course, the packaging.
If this is the best America can do nowadays, we all deserve to go by the way of Chrysler. It's really a shame.
Fabrizio


----------



## jacky

@Eddie_V : I saw one garage store cabinets here http://www.mygaragestore.com/Garage-Storage-Cabinets.aspx... It looks Cool and cost effective. I hope you will like it!


----------



## havasu

I purchased a similar cabinet from Lowes, which was a pressboard "screw and glue" type of cabinet, because it was a cheap solution for my vacation home. I returned to the home after being away for a month to find my cabinet on the ground, with all of my oils on the floor, which made a huge mess to clean up. 

If you haven't purchased those cabinets yet, I'd recommend as a cheap alternative, the Seville metal cabinets from Sam's Club. They might be made in China, but hold up very well, and were cheaper than the "screw and glue" type.


----------



## hellerusa

I see this post is a year old, but here is an update on the cabinets that are currently being sold. I purchased the Husky system from Home Depot that consisted of two base cabinets, a tall cabinet, two wall cabinets, and the stainless steel bench. Of all these items, only one (wall cabinet) was delivered without being damaged. Every other item was bent, scrached, or dented. It is very thin, and I don't recommend it to anyone. I ended up shipping all of it back. I'm going to go with a NewAge product sold by Costco. More expensive, but it comes fully assembled in either 24 or 18 gauge steel.


----------

